# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Vrification du Code SQL

## halim-aman

Bonjour,
je travail sur une appliaction (avec JAVA) qui gnre des interfaces d'prs du code SQL. J'aimrais savoir si il existe une mthode pour tester mon code SQL sans l'executer sur BD,

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Bonjour,
> je travail sur une appliaction (avec JAVA) qui gnre des interfaces d'prs du code SQL. J'aimrais savoir si il existe une mthode pour tester mon code SQL sans l'executer sur BD,


chaque DB a ses propres variations de syntaxe SQL 

le site http://developer.mimer.se/validator/index.htm a des outils de tester vis--vis des standards les plus courants

le plus simple (dans le genre quick and dirty) est de tester le query dans une transaction et de terminer par un rollback
ou
de mettre le query dans un preparedStatement et si une exception est leve c'est qu'il y a une erreur

certains diteurs de texte ont aussi un module de validation SQL
mais une syntaxe valide ne signifie pas que le query est smantiquement correct, en dehors d'une connexion  la DB on ne peut pas savoir si une table existe, si un champ est prsent, du type attendu dans l'expression, si l'utilisateur a le droit d'excuter la requte

----------


## halim-aman

je vous remerci infiniment

----------

